# How many ladies are gearing up for snow goose season?!



## duckhuntress (Dec 6, 2007)

Just checking to see how many ladies out there are as eager to shoot some snow geese as I am!


----------



## Miss_Reddemann (Aug 22, 2006)

You know me, Stacey, I never hunt snow geese.... :bartime: I just happen to live in a great staging area for 'em.... :wink:

It should be interesting to see how the migration goes this year. I just pray for it not to be as muddy as last spring. I like sheet water don't get me wrong, but when it's everywhere and so is the mud, not so much fun!! It get's a bit old after a while....


----------



## duckhuntress (Dec 6, 2007)

Lol- I bet it does get old!  Give me a jingle if you're up for hunting sky carp up this way. It should be a ton of feathers and fun! :lol:


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

SO ANY WOMEN HAVE ANY LUCK SO FAR ON THE GREAT QUEST FOR THE SNOW GEESE? I JUST GOT BACK FROM N.D - NOT TO BAD - A TOTAL OF 9 TAKEN - GOING BACK NEXT WEEKEND AND HOPE TO GET A FEW MORE. NOT TO MANY OF THEM WHERE IN THE AREA - STILL THINK THE BIG PUSH IS YET TO COME. GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't wait the hubby and I are heading out this weekend he got to go last weekend I had to work but not this weekend we are going knock a few out of the sky. :sniper:


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

WELL LADIES HOPE HUNTING WAS GOOD FOR YOU. WAS IN N.D GOT 10 SNOWS - OUT SHOT THE BOYS- WAS MY FIRST TIME SPRING GOOSE HUNTING. 9 ADULTS AND ONE ROSS- NOT BAD FOR USING A 20 GA. I EVEN FOUND A DEAD SNOW GOOSE- NOT MUCH LEFT TO IT BUT I DID FIND IT'S COLLAR- WAS PRETTY NEAT EVEN IF I DIDN'T SHOOT IT. FOUND OUT BY THE COLOR THAT IT IS FROM EASTERN CANADIAN ARTIC- I WILL FIND OUT MORE INFO WHEN THEY DO THE RESEARCH. HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT SEASON- HAVE A GREAT SUMMER AND GOOD LUCK HUNTING IN THE FALL- (ONLY A FEW MONTHS AWAY)- OH I FORGOT IF ANY OF YOU TURKEY HUNT GOOD LUCK WITH THAT TOO :sniper: - I WILL BE HEADING OUT FOR THAT THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

We got 3 snows and a blue on Sat. but the real fun was the PIKE run in DL we limited and had a BLAST!!!


----------

